# Fast unexpected relocation, advice needed.



## apatania

Hi,

My husband's company are relocating us at end of August/September for two years. Housing and school will be paid for, we have three children 8, 5 and 2.

I've done a quick search and Motoazabu, Hiroo and Yoyogi Uehara all look ok. My main problem are the schools, I'm looking at ASIJ, Nishimachi International and Tokyo International but am being scared by the talk of wait lists and interviews. What chance is there for my kids to start 3rd Grade and Kindergarten this year?

Many thanks.


----------



## nevaeh

Hi,

First of all, relax, your main expenses are covered  So from there it'll be easier.

Second, just contact the schools via email as soon as possible, or just use skype to call long distance and ask them directly what documentation they require from the kid's current school, if there's a waiting list, how long it takes to process an application and if there's a sign-up deadline. I know the American School accepts kids at pretty much any time, Nishimachi I'm not so sure.

In terms of waiting lists, there is no set "priority" in most schools. It's not a first come, first served basis, they'll decide who's accepted based on classroom capacity, interviews and overall fit for the school. In my experience schools will rarely disclose the "waiting list", they'll usually say they need a few weeks to evaluate and that each case is individually assessed.

For your youngest there are more and easier options, many small children join international preschools a few hours/days a week and parents can get some errands done  I know a very nice place in Motoazabu if you're interested.

Make the first contact now via mail/phone and let us know how you get along. Good luck


----------

